# Slimline center band



## CREID (May 13, 2011)

I know they are the cheap kits (slimline and such), and I have tried PSI, Rockler, Woodcraft and some I think are CSUSA. The center band is always loose and turns freely and also is a little wobbly.
My question is, do you leave it that way or do you do something about it?
Right now I have been putting a little scotch tap on the transmission where the center band fits and that seems to work. It is a little tacky tho and were I to sell one and someone noticed the tape, I would be a little embarrased.
Curt


----------



## CREID (May 13, 2011)

Ok Ok, I should have done a search first .
It seems that this question has been asked 4,720,391 times already.
Curt


----------



## GColeman (May 13, 2011)

Yes and there are 4,720,391 opinions on how to remedy it.  Mine is to ditch the center band and tunt the slim using one of Russ Fairfield's methods.


----------



## wb7whi (May 14, 2011)

GColeman said:


> Yes and there are 4,720,391 opinions on how to remedy it. Mine is to ditch the center band and tunt the slim using one of Russ Fairfield's methods.


 


What he said


----------

